# Looking for best paint for new england house on ocean



## bmfay10 (Aug 2, 2007)

What is the best paint for durability in harsh NE winters and ocean air?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

That would be solid stain my friend, solid stain. Woodscapes or Cabot's


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

It depend on the type of surface(s) to be painted and current conditions. There are lots of great wonderful products


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have any definitive answers for this... but... some ideas... What about Fluoropolymer latex??? I'm guessing that you would want a durable coating with good UV resistance... I would think that next to the ocean you've got to have awesome flexibility... but the ocean wind blows dry salt at high speeds into stuff... you've got to have good 'salt blasting' resistance... Fluoropolymer latex should provide those properties pretty nicely for a decade... 

Again, I don't really have any specific knowledge in this area.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

See my answer to your post in the DIY forum
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=10358


----------

